# VirtualBox error on kBuild



## WhyWontThisWork (Dec 1, 2011)

```
kBuild: Installing VBoxNetAdpCtl => /usr/ports/emulators/virtualbox-ose/work/VirtualBox-4.0.12_OSE/out/freebsd.x86/release/bin/VBoxNetAdpCtl
kBuild: Installing VMMRC => /usr/ports/emulators/virtualbox-ose/work/VirtualBox-4.0.12_OSE/out/freebsd.x86/release/bin/VMMGC.gc
kBuild: Installing VMMR0 => /usr/ports/emulators/virtualbox-ose/work/VirtualBox-4.0.12_OSE/out/freebsd.x86/release/bin/VMMR0.r0
kBuild: Installing VBoxDDR0 => /usr/ports/emulators/virtualbox-ose/work/VirtualBox-4.0.12_OSE/out/freebsd.x86/release/bin/VBoxDDR0.r0
kBuild: Installing VBoxDDGC => /usr/ports/emulators/virtualbox-ose/work/VirtualBox-4.0.12_OSE/out/freebsd.x86/release/bin/VBoxDDGC.gc
kBuild: Pass - Install
kmk: *** No rule to make target `/usr/src/sys/kern/bus_if.m', needed by `/usr/ports/emulators/virtualbox-ose/work/VirtualBox-
4.0.12_OSE/out/freebsd.x86/release/obj/FreeBSDGeneratedKernelHeaders/bus_if.h'.  Stop.
kmk: *** Waiting for unfinished jobs....
kmk: *** Exiting with status 2
*** Error code 2

Stop in /usr/ports/emulators/virtualbox-ose.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/emulators/virtualbox-ose.
```

I ran (among other things)

```
cd /usr/ports/emulators/virtualbox-ose && make install clean
```

I've seen it around a bit, but it doesn't want to work

I've looked:

```
http://wiki.stijnvb.net/index.php/Installing_VirtualBox_on_a_FreeBSD_server_without_X
http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?p=90323
http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=27774 (what are they talking about? whats that option do .. everywhere says don't edit that)
http://lists.freebsd.org/pipermail/freebsd-current/2009-June/007700.html
```

I think it had something to do with a warning about cario not having x11, but I tried deinstall, reinstall, install, make install clean .. no luck

HOW CAN I GET THAT BLUE MENU BACK?

Just a side note

```
https://www.google.com/search?q=needs+cairo+installed+with+x11+support&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&aq=t&rls=org.mozilla:en-US:official&client=firefox-a
```


```
# uname -a
FreeBSD -- 8.2-RELEASE FreeBSD 8.2-RELEASE #0: Fri Feb 18 02:24:46 UTC 2011     root@--:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC  i386
```

Also, this is a headless install im working with over ssh (and screen)

and -- represents my embarrassment as writing the name would give away who works above me .. I know where that box the code was compiled on lives (the dns comes up during the install the .edu .. hes the next step but I always feel silly walking in to his office with stuff like this, so as messy as this is .. please help so I dont have to go talk to him with my tail between my legs.

And I'm using ports

```
http://www.freebsd.org/doc/handbook/ports-using.html
```

Anything else let me know please


----------



## DutchDaemon (Dec 1, 2011)

If you look at ports(7) you will see 'TARGETS' (the things that can go after *make*). I'm sure the first one will give you a clue.


----------



## WhyWontThisWork (Dec 1, 2011)

that doesn't help with cario .. why would virtualbox need a dock?


----------



## WhyWontThisWork (Dec 2, 2011)

I mean, cario doesn't accept *make install configure* or *make install configure interactive* it says no interactive option.


----------



## wblock@ (Dec 2, 2011)

Look carefully at ports(7) again.  It is not configure, and don't do it after install, do it first.


----------



## WhyWontThisWork (Dec 2, 2011)

Ok, I'm not sure what you mean by configure.

So it should be *make configure install*?


----------



## DutchDaemon (Dec 2, 2011)

ports(7) is pretty clear about this ...



> The following targets will be run *automatically* by each proceeding target *in order*.
> 
> ```
> config     Configure OPTIONS for this port using dialog(1).
> ...



All you need to know on top of this is that once options are configured they won't be offered for configuring again unless you ask 'make' to do so.


----------



## WhyWontThisWork (Dec 2, 2011)

ok, I'm sorry, misunderstood config vs configure

thank you for your help!


----------



## adamk (Dec 2, 2011)

WhyWontThisWork said:
			
		

> that doesn't help with cario .. why would virtualbox need a dock?



cairo is a graphics library.  cairo-dock is a dock.

Adam


----------



## WhyWontThisWork (Dec 2, 2011)

I understand the order now .. so I could do 
	
	



```
make clean install clean
```
 and it would clean, then install, then clean again .. correct?

Thank you again!

I'm having a lot of trouble getting FreeBSD running as a headless virtualbox server and phpvirtualbox .. I originally thought I installed from the CD.


----------



## WhyWontThisWork (Dec 2, 2011)

aka 
	
	



```
make deinstall reinstall
```
 works great .. probably incorrect use?


----------

